# Deleting a double-shout?



## rogert (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello.  

I... accidentally hit the 'post' button twice on a shout, so now I've got two of the same shout on someone's user page and I feel like a dummy.  Is there any way that I can delete my own shout, or do I have to wait for them to delete it for me?

Thanks,

-R


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 18, 2009)

They'll probably just delete it for you once they notice it's a duplicate.  No harm.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 18, 2009)

If they notice it. Post a trouble ticket if you feel like it, but I doubt it's that big of a deal.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 18, 2009)

I really wish the current version allows us to edit within a reasonable time period (IE 1 hour) instead of forcing to reply to ourself. :S


----------



## Aurali (Oct 18, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I really wish the current version allows us to edit within a reasonable time period (IE 1 hour) instead of forcing to reply to ourself. :S



I actually like how the forum does it. Lets an edit happen, but lets admins know what the edit was. Hm.. maybe I should do this for furryplay <.<


----------

